
Teen Hacker Found Bugs in School Software That Affects Millions - tosh
https://www.wired.com/story/teen-hacker-school-software-blackboard-follett/
======
chovy
The next Bill Gates or Mark Zuckerberg.

~~~
siphon22
>the next Zucc

That's more of an insult nowadays than a compliment, no?

------
rolph
apparently he was suspended for it.

~~~
beatgammit
I really hate this whole mindset, and it's even worse that we're punishing
students for learning to find vulnerabilities. Instead of a suspension, they
should have found a way for him to expand on this hobby safely (say, IT
classes at the local university).

If you don't find a positive outlet for things like this, you risk them
finding that stimulation elsewhere.

